# Fin lock?



## Jaxs (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi all,can any one tell me what's wrong with my platy,her top fin stays down ,for around 4 days know,she eats well ,but stays in one place .Help.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

First, change 40-50% of your water now. Be sure to use dechlorinator if you have city water. Make sure the added water is the same temp as the tank. Then check your water......ammonia, nitrites, nitrates. After that, I am not sure. Never kept platys. Good luck

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## Jaxs (Jun 14, 2013)

vreugy said:


> First, change 40-50% of your water now. Be sure to use dechlorinator if you have city water. Make sure the added water is the same temp as the tank. Then check your water......ammonia, nitrites, nitrates. After that, I am not sure. Never kept platys. Good luck
> 
> Hope you have a blessed day


Did all that yesterday ,checked water again today all fine.
Thanks for the reply.


----------

